

Acid-Suppressing Drugs Linked to Vitamin B12 Deficiency - zzzeek
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/10/acid-suppressing-drugs-linked-to-vitamin-b12-deficiency/?src=me&ref=general

======
zzzeek
As a sufferer of this disease, I would like there to be further study within
other areas of potential treatment. While the article here notes the usual
refrain: "He and other experts noted the benefits of P.P.I.’s must be weighed
against their risks", the prospect of other modes of treatment is worthy of
study, in particular what the link is between GERD and carbohydrates. Many of
us who have taken PPIs for years have already suspected side effects such as
nutritional deficiencies, as well as "withdrawal" effects that would appear to
make PPIs a habit-forming medication (there is conflicting research on this,
but for example
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19362552](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19362552)
finds a link).

From
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16871438](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16871438),
"A very low-carbohydrate diet improves gastroesophageal reflux and its
symptoms": "Obese patients with gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) may
experience resolution of symptoms utilizing a very low-carbohydrate diet. The
mechanism of this improvement is unknown. ". Why don't we figure out that
mechanism? I already have abandoned the usage of PPIs after I suffered
feelings of chronic weakness after years of use, and instead I eat a lot less
carbs - if I spend a few days eating extremely low carbs, I do in fact seem to
notice my GERD disappearing entirely.

